# Dinner programs



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

For the past 4 years of parties, above and beyond all the usual party preparation, I love to include a dinner program.
I find it helps me set the theme, inform the guests what they are eating and depending on the theme, mixed with Trivia and Games and ground rules - I realize this prob wouldn't work for a large crowd, but my parties tend to have no more than 24 people-

Does anyone else create dinner programs? It would be nice to bounce ideas off someone else .. sometimes I feel like I'm on an island by myself LOL


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful idea! What are you serving? 

I'm picturing ghoulish descriptions of real dishes so that guests will know what to expect rather than renaming real dishes as something they aren't.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

here - I converted a few pages from the pdf book to .jpg so I could share them here with you ...

i print on 8 1/2 x 11, double sided and fold it in half, then staple the book together - 
So its actually only 5 sheets of paper folded - which makes a book of 20 pages - 
Here's the 2 menu pages and the cover and back of the program - I also added the centerfold - 

The rest of the program is trivia, pictures, games, riddles....


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

That looks great! I want to come to your party!!!

Have you posted this over on the _Party Ideas, Experiences and Recipes_ Forum? I seem to recall some similar threads over the years. You might get more/better responses there.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I had more friends like you! 

Great suggestion, I will post over there.....


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I have done dinner menus for themed parties but never for halloween.I really like the idea and that menu sounds amazing.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! I took the suggestion and posted the full program over in the party section. All the program pages are there, please go and take a look. 

It's not final yet... But I'm close.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those look great *celipops* - well done!

Went ahead & brought this over to Parties so more like-minded folks can see it.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------

